# que significa la referencia RV



## higuita (Mar 30, 2017)

Buenos dias amigos quisiera saber que significa la referencia RV en la placa de un circuito
yo entiendo que los transistores se referencian por Q, los integrados por U, las resistencias  por
R, pero no se que es rv esque ese componente se estallo y no se como remplazarlo.
gracias de antemano por cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 30, 2017)

Resistencia Variable, pone una fotoa para asegurar


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 30, 2017)

¿estalló? creo que corresponde al varistor


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2017)

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 31, 2017)

le puse "me gusta" a pandacba y nuyel porque los dos están en lo cierto y es bueno que se le reconozca sus buenas respuestas desinteresadas 

yo he visto serigrafiados así varistores muchas veces porque realmente son resistencias variables....en función de la atención aplicada en ellos...saludos.

PD: depende del país del diseño....otras veces viene como VR, k , U, y algún otro pero no recuerdo ahora mismo....todo menos VDR que es como pienso que debería estandarizarse....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 31, 2017)

Buenas, ayer me dieron un alimentador de 12v ( de un tdt), que para abrirlo debieron de usar una catana. 
Cables cortados, condensadores y resistencias cortados a ras de placa y falta un componente que tiene serigrafiado* MOV*. Junto con una resistencia en serie, va en paralelo a la entrada de 220vac.

¿Será una resistencia VDR ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 31, 2017)

Los varistores no llevan R's en serie y si van en paralelo con la entrada 220


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 31, 2017)

MOV es por el material del que está hecho (Metal-Oxide Varistor), pero es fácil identificarlos por que son discos planos metálicos haciendo sándwich al otro compuesto semiconductor.

Los varistores llevan un fusible en serie ya que su trabajo es en realidad conducir cuando se supera el umbral, pero la energía que soportan a pesar ser muy alta solo es por fracciones de segundo. Quizá en esa aplicación empleaban una resistencia como fusible, pero la carga se supone que debe ir en paralelo al varistor sin que este esté limitado por nada o no cumplirá su función como debe.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 31, 2017)

Sí, gracias pandacba y Nuyel, lo acabo de encontrar en google.
Sí, la resistencia es fusible y va en seria con la carga y la VDR, veo que lo he escrito mal.


Saludos.


----------



## higuita (Mar 31, 2017)

Disculpen amigos, ya les subo una imagen, y volviendo al caso como lo reemplazo no se de que valor colocar sera que puedo colocar dos diodos en contraposicion o hacer cortocircuito.
el componente no senota muy bien pero esta al lado del conector.
saludos y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 31, 2017)

Si es un varistor hacer corto circuito sería lo más ilógico por que fundiría el fusible inmediatamente 

Hay muy pocos valores en realidad, la mayoría corresponden a la tensión de la red eléctrica ya que se usan principalmente en la etapa previa después del fusible, en las fuentes que admiten un rango de voltaje amplio se usa el del mayor valor.

No son diodos normales los que se colocan ahí para reemplazar un varistor, serian diodos TVS en tal caso.


----------

